# Blower Retrofit Question



## posullivan (Nov 28, 2003)

Just ordered the dozer blade, weights and chains from Sears. However, a guy I work with just offered (for free) a blower that came off a Craftsman tractor he no longer has (it died a few years back). 

He said it's a 36" maybe, but doesn't remember the model it came off of. I have a new 6 month old GT5000. I never turn down free stuff. My question is, how model specific are these blower units. Is it something that will require huge modifications to make it work or merely some improvised brackets and custom sized belts. 

Has anyone mated different tractors with different blowers and was it worth the effort. Remember I said it's a free unit, so other than time, I wouldn't be losing much. 

Any thouughts?


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Since Sears changed suppliers over the years, it may... or may not work.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Whith a little luck it will have a part number on it..... then you can go from there...


----------



## bwiswell (Sep 18, 2003)

One thing to check is the number of pulleys on the snowblower's subframe.

I had an older 36" er such as this attached to an old MTD tractor. It did not have any pulleys on the sub-frame, however, the pulleys never came off of the MTD.

Now my new LTX has all of the pulleys on the mower deck itself. So when that comes off ...
The bercomac blowers that I have has all of the pulleys includes on the subframe.

I do know that I could NOT put my old craftsman blower onto my new craftsman tractor.

BTW, when I say pulleys, I mean belt tensioner, idler, etc.

Good luck.

BW


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Hey posullivan*

Did you ever get that blower? If so how'd it fit?


----------



## posullivan (Nov 28, 2003)

He said he found the manual in his basement. I asked him to bring it in to work so I could post the model here on the forum.

But, you know how it is, about a week now, I've asked every day, did you bring it today? "Oh shoot, I forgot again".

He lives a good distance away so I really wanted the manual first. I should probably just call him at night and have him read it to me.

When something is free, you hate to be too pushy.


----------



## booshcat (Nov 5, 2003)

P,
Sounds like a great deal, however you need to measure the distance between the outboard sides of your rear wheels.
I know on my Simplicity, I needed a 42" blower because a 36" would leave my rear tires still in the snow on a pass.
Not sure how wide the new 5000's are. Hope it will work for you.

Bob

ps. Merry Christmas to the family (and Mike too)


----------

